# BBC1 - Seven Ages of Britain



## ChrisAxia (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi guys & girls,

For those of you in the UK interested, a long 9 month project is finally coming to an end, and the 7-part series "Seven Ages of Britain" will start on Sunday 31st January on BBC1/HD at 9.00 p.m. It is the biggest budget BBC Arts programme in history, though sadly the music budget wasn't enormous! However, I feel very lucky that the producers I work with love melodic scores, so I had the opportunity to write the type of music I really enjoy.

Some of you may remember a piece I recorded with the LSO for a Lexus project called "Summon the Hero". Well, I have used the 'chorus' as the main theme for this series and it works very nicely, especially in vocal form with the beautiful vocals of Eleni Violaris who recorded for me on a previous series. In fact, I have been co-producing an album for Eleni which we hope will be released in the week before the last episode airs, along with the soundtrack album.

Interestingly, I bought LASS about half way through the production, and it's interesting for me to hear how variations of certain themes have more realism as a result. The series is a really excellent 'history lesson', and is presented in a far more cinematic way than is usual for this type of documentary, with some beautiful photography. BTW, there is additional music by two V.I forum members, who may just divulge their identities....

I hope you enjoy the series. Thanks.

~Chris


----------



## JohnG (Jan 26, 2010)

I can't wait to check this out, both the subject matter and the music. I hope it will make its way to the US soon. 

Congratulations, Chris!


----------



## ChrisAxia (Jan 26, 2010)

JohnG @ Tue Jan 26 said:


> I can't wait to check this out, both the subject matter and the music. I hope it will make its way to the US soon.
> 
> Congratulations, Chris!



Thanks John. Yes, I hope it does make its way to the USA. Do you see much British television over there? Funnily enough, I wrote the music for a very old comedy/drama called Mulberry which apparently still airs in the USA since it was first shown in 1992 and I have yet to receive any PRS!! In fact, the DVD was first released in the USA!

~C


----------



## Lex (Jan 26, 2010)

Congrats!

Looking forward to it..

aLex


----------



## JohnG (Jan 26, 2010)

If you have a reasonable cable or satellite service, you can get BBC America here, but it's somewhat unpredictable what actually turns up. Netflix also has a clutch of BBC and UK-originated shows.

But it's just not enough. One of my English pals says my slang is 20 years out of date. Humiliating, naturally.


----------



## ChrisAxia (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks Alex. John, keep practicing your English slang, mate!

~C


----------



## Mahlon (Jan 26, 2010)

Congratulations. Really hope we get it over here, and I look forward to hearing the music. If you can, I (and I'm sure probably more of us) would appreciate hearing any details about the recordings and process of getting that much music to the screen.

Hopefully it _will_ air on BBC America, as this is the kind of show I enjoy most.

Mahlon


----------



## nikolas (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeia sou Chris! Congratulations!

When I moved back to Greece I tried to get sky back home, but it was very diffcult, so I remained without the Brit tv (which is very much better than the Greek one).

Looking foward to hearing the music! I'd love to watch the show as well (maybe bbc.co.uk will stream it at some point perhaps?)


----------



## ChrisAxia (Jan 26, 2010)

Mahlon @ Tue Jan 26 said:


> Congratulations. Really hope we get it over here, and I look forward to hearing the music. If you can, I (and I'm sure probably more of us) would appreciate hearing any details about the recordings and process of getting that much music to the screen.
> 
> Hopefully it _will_ air on BBC America, as this is the kind of show I enjoy most.
> 
> Mahlon



Thank you Mahlon,

I'm still working on the final episode, and have done on average about 40 minutes per/episode myself, the remaining 15 minutes or so handled by the rest of the team. The score is effectively all samples with the exception of vocals and some percussion. Like most people here, I'm basically mixing as I compose, although I master the mix separately while still in Logic. 

Of course, the edit is always changing so cues are always being tweaked to fit the new cut, but when I hear of people writing 30 minutes in a week, I realise that I have been lucky to have a month or so to deliver 40 minutes. The only thing is that it has been pretty relentless with the exception of August when everyone at the BBC went on holiday! However, I was still busy on other projects...

I feel like I've scored 3 movies, and I guess having done over 4 hours of music, it's about the same! The great thing about working on this type of documentary is that unlike most dramas, there are several scenes where the music takes 'centre stage' (no voice-over) as we focus on a particular 'treasure'. We had the press launch last week at the Victoria & Albert museum, surrounded by many priceless paintings, then watched a 45 minute 'teaser' of the series in a very nice auditorium, so it was nice to hear the music in a cinema-type environment with a big sound system.

The DVD will be available mid March, so those who cannot see it on TV can always make an international purchase! I'm in the process of compiling the soundtrack. Once I'm done and the series starts to air, I'll post a clip for you guys to hear, but for now, it has to stay top secret. Sorry!

~C


----------



## ChrisAxia (Jan 26, 2010)

nikolas @ Tue Jan 26 said:


> Yeia sou Chris! Congratulations!
> 
> When I moved back to Greece I tried to get sky back home, but it was very diffcult, so I remained without the Brit tv (which is very much better than the Greek one).
> 
> Looking foward to hearing the music! I'd love to watch the show as well (maybe bbc.co.uk will stream it at some point perhaps?)



Evharisto Niko!

Yes, there will be a streaming video available but unfortunately it only works for UK residents. You'll just have to buy the DVD I'm afraid!

~C


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm setting the PVR now....

Boy I'm jealous of 40 minutes a month! My little series starts on the BBC at the end of Feb, and that's 50 minutes a week, so I'm making my excuses good and early...


----------



## nikolas (Jan 28, 2010)

noiseboy: In that case (50 minutes per week) just shut up, quit the forums and work harder! :D :D :D (actually I'd never be able to do that! Forums are nervefree places for me! :D)

alternatively, I guess you could always hire other composers to help you... 

Chris: I will actually try freesat and see what becomes of it, or maybe I'll actually just get sky ultimately. The telly in Greece is simply AWFUL!


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Jan 28, 2010)

lol, I guess I should start timing my music per month. My numbers in the last few months have been terrible.


----------



## ChrisAxia (Jan 29, 2010)

noiseboyuk @ Fri Jan 29 said:


> I'm setting the PVR now....
> 
> Boy I'm jealous of 40 minutes a month! My little series starts on the BBC at the end of Feb, and that's 50 minutes a week, so I'm making my excuses good and early...



50 minutes/week!? I must see this programme and hear your music, sir! What kind of score is it? I'll be very impressed if you can do 50 minutes/week of fully orchestrated cinematic music. The producers/directors on "Seven Ages" demand similar attention to detail as a big budget film, and in some cases more so. You see in films, there are many times that you would score 'through' a scene, whereas with this, I was rarely allowed to do that. I had to score to the visuals and/or dialogue very accurately. 

BTW, I was often replacing guide music by John Williams, James Horner, Thomas Newman, Zimmer, JNH etc. The editor is a movie nut, and really knows his scores, and it was a lot of fun 'replacing' the masters. I just hope I have added some of my 'style' rather than sounding like I have ripped off all the Hollywood greats!

Keep us posted about your BBC release.

Thanks,

~C


----------



## ChrisAxia (Jan 29, 2010)

nikolas @ Fri Jan 29 said:


> noiseboy: In that case (50 minutes per week) just shut up, quit the forums and work harder! :D :D :D (actually I'd never be able to do that! Forums are nervefree places for me! :D)
> 
> alternatively, I guess you could always hire other composers to help you...
> 
> Chris: I will actually try freesat and see what becomes of it, or maybe I'll actually just get sky ultimately. The telly in Greece is simply AWFUL!



Yes, with 50 minutes/week, most of us would have no time to even eat, let alone visit the V.I forum! Good luck with Freesat. I can't see why that wouldn't work.

~C


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 29, 2010)

ChrisAxia @ Fri Jan 29 said:


> noiseboyuk @ Fri Jan 29 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm setting the PVR now....
> ...



Ha ha! I'll make a post later this month a few days before the first transmission and see what you all think... I don't want to take over your thread now. Suffice it to say that its a work of compromise. With the time available, I could either produce tracks that lack detail in terms of orchestration / mix, or stick to editing existing cues from whatever source. In a sense it's been a real experiment, because very quickly I decided on the former technique - with very few exceptions, it's all scored to picture, but obviously I'm using broad brushes.

Anyway, as I say I'll return to this later in the month... really must get on! But you are definitely set up on my Sky+, so looking forward to hearing some REAL music!


----------



## ChrisAxia (Jan 29, 2010)

noiseboyuk @ Fri Jan 29 said:


> Ha ha! I'll make a post later this month a few days before the first transmission and see what you all think... I don't want to take over your thread now. Suffice it to say that its a work of compromise. With the time available, I could either produce tracks that lack detail in terms of orchestration / mix, or stick to editing existing cues from whatever source. In a sense it's been a real experiment, because very quickly I decided on the former technique - with very few exceptions, it's all scored to picture, but obviously I'm using broad brushes.
> 
> Anyway, as I say I'll return to this later in the month... really must get on! But you are definitely set up on my Sky+, so looking forward to hearing some REAL music!



Well, with so much music to make, you'd better stay away from V.I for a while! Good luck!! As far as hearing REAL music, you'll actually be hearing real FAKE music, hehehhe.

~C


----------



## stevenson-again (Jan 31, 2010)

stunning music and a very interesting series. we'll be watching the rest for sure. i thought DD was excellent informative without being patronising and i was impressed to hear such a rich epic and detailed score for such a show. there were some truly stunning moments. i wouldn't mind hearing the bayeux tapestry music sequence again and there was a linking theme over some aerial shots from a bit earlier that was just magnificent writing. i think it's time to post a couple of choice cues from the first Ep now. in fact, why don't you post a couple of cues per Ep as they go to air? why not? could be fun - particularly if they keep to such a high standard.

another thing i wanted to say is how beautifully and tastefully it was integrated into the story. it gave it some drama without ever over-powering. really great work.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes, very nicely done. I think I could guess a couple of pieces of temp! It flowed very well though, nicely understated and supporting the show very well throughout. I agree with stevenson that it was a very good show overall... old relics really aren't my thing, but it was genuinely interesting throughout, and DD had a great enthusiasm without being forced.

Which were your main libs for this ep, btw since I presume it was pre-LASS?


----------



## ChrisAxia (Jan 31, 2010)

stevenson-again @ Sun Jan 31 said:


> stunning music and a very interesting series. we'll be watching the rest for sure. i thought DD was excellent informative without being patronising and i was impressed to hear such a rich epic and detailed score for such a show. there were some truly stunning moments. i wouldn't mind hearing the bayeux tapestry music sequence again and there was a linking theme over some aerial shots from a bit earlier that was just magnificent writing. i think it's time to post a couple of choice cues from the first Ep now. in fact, why don't you post a couple of cues per Ep as they go to air? why not? could be fun - particularly if they keep to such a high standard.
> 
> another thing i wanted to say is how beautifully and tastefully it was integrated into the story. it gave it some drama without ever over-powering. really great work.



Thank you for the very kind words Mr Stevenson and glad you enjoyed the programme. If you liked Ep1, then I'm sure you'll enjoy the rest of the series where things get much more interesting! You mentioned hearing a 'detailed' score. Well, I really scored this no differently than if it was a big budget film, with the exception of no real orchestra of course. When you have an editor who is very familiar with the top Hollywood composers, you have no choice, but I wouldn't want it any other way.

I'm still very busy scoring Ep7, but was actually compiling the soundtrack yesterday, as we do have a major label interested in releasing it. I cannot post full cues, BUT I will make a montage and post it on my website over the next few days. The Bayeux tapestry part was actually composed by Jon Chilton and I know he spent a good week on that section!

Cheers,

~Chris


----------



## ChrisAxia (Jan 31, 2010)

noiseboyuk @ Sun Jan 31 said:


> Yes, very nicely done. I think I could guess a couple of pieces of temp! It flowed very well though, nicely understated and supporting the show very well throughout. I agree with stevenson that it was a very good show overall... old relics really aren't my thing, but it was genuinely interesting throughout, and DD had a great enthusiasm without being forced.
> 
> Which were your main libs for this ep, btw since I presume it was pre-LASS?



Hi Noiseboy,

I'm sure many people here could guess a few of the temp pieces also! Yes, DD is a great presenter and a very nice chap. There are few people that have both the skill and charisma to present this type of series and keep it engaging. 

I used a combination of QLSO, Symphobia and VSL for the basic orchestra, though any VSL violins were replaced by LASS later on. The series was scored in a strange order. It went 2,1,6,3,4,5,7. I think I got LASS around Ep3 because the opening of Ep3 uses LASS, a cue which would have been very difficult to do convincingly without.

I'll let you all know when I have something up on my website. Thanks for watching and listening. 

~Chris


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice work Chris. Thought I recognised the name in the credits...


----------



## ChrisAxia (Feb 1, 2010)

Rousseau @ Mon Feb 01 said:


> Nice work Chris. Thought I recognised the name in the credits...



Hehehe. Merci monsieur Rousseau (I presume that is a French name?)

~C


----------



## Ed (Feb 1, 2010)

JohnG @ Tue Jan 26 said:


> But it's just not enough. One of my English pals says my slang is 20 years out of date. Humiliating, naturally.



Ello govna! Y'got thupence? I'll shine yer shoes fur ya!


----------



## George Caplan (Feb 1, 2010)

I liked the bit that starts at around 15:21. I remember seeing the farmer on a black and white bbc tv thing some time ago talking about it and how it was on his sideboard in his sitting room or something like that.



http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b0 ... _Conquest/


----------



## ChrisAxia (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi guys,

I've thrown together a very rough 'montage' of music from the series. It's on my website ChrisNicolaides.co.uk under the "7 Ages of Britain" tab. It's about 20 minutes in length, which I know is far too long, but I wanted to show the diversity in the score so people don't just think I ripped off Zimmer or Horner when I clearly ripped off everyone! In fact, with over 4 hours of music to choose from, there's still much more I wanted to include, but this will have to wait. Oh, I'm sure you'll be able to tell the sections that are pre LASS!!

OK, back to finishing the last episode...

~C


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 2, 2010)

Congrats Chris!

I remember the Lexus music and it is very nice. Great you could also make good use of the themes!


----------



## ChrisAxia (Feb 3, 2010)

Craig Sharmat @ Tue Feb 02 said:


> Congrats Chris!
> 
> I remember the Lexus music and it is very nice. Great you could also make good use of the themes!



Thank you Maestro Craig!

Yes, that theme was very 'adaptable' to all sorts of twists and turns. Thanks for listening. The 'montage' was thrown together very quickly. I will eventually make a new version to include more diverse stuff from the series. 

~C


----------



## ChrisAxia (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey guys & girls,

We had excellent reviews for tonight's Episode 2 in all the papers. Below is what The Times said:

_"It would be impossible to recommend this series too highly. It doesn’t simply draw attention to objects of rare and often indescribable beauty, but each priceless artefact becomes the centre of a self-contained story which, taken together, conjure up the spirit of an age. Most extraordinary of all, David Dimbleby makes it appear effortless — as though all this fluent erudition was no more a friendly chat with the viewer. Tonight he looks at the art of the Middle Ages, from the stained-glass windows of Canterbury Cathedral and the gilded bronze tomb of the Black Prince to the only portrait of Chaucer and the one surviving English crown from the Middle Ages, now in Munich, which has to be seen to be believed. Informative, enriching and entirely without pretension, this is not a programme anyone would want to miss."_

Mr Stevenson asked me to let you hear clips from episodes as they aired. Instead I made a 20 minute montage of the whole series on my website, where you can hear sections from tonight's episode. About 7 minutes in is the 'Stained Glass' cue from Canterbury and just after 9 minutes in is the cue where we travel over the river Thames to Westminster. 

Cheers,

~Chris


----------



## nikolas (Feb 7, 2010)

YAY Chris! Here's hoping that the next review will also include music comments (positive ones, of course!).

Can't listen right now, but promise to do so in the next couple of days. Mr Stevenson, was very nice to ask you for clips, so thanks for that Stevenson, yet again, and of course Chris!

Αν διαβάζεις Ελληνικά: Αν έρθεις Ελλάδα, να μιλήσουμε, να βρεθούμε! Κερνάω!


----------



## ChrisAxia (Feb 7, 2010)

nikolas @ Sun Feb 07 said:


> YAY Chris! Here's hoping that the next review will also include music comments (positive ones, of course!).
> 
> Can't listen right now, but promise to do so in the next couple of days. Mr Stevenson, was very nice to ask you for clips, so thanks for that Stevenson, yet again, and of course Chris!
> 
> Αν διαβάζεις Ελληνικά: Αν έρθεις Ελλάδα, να μιλήσουμε, να βρεθούμε! Κερνάω!



Ela Niko,

Music is rarely mentioned in programme reviews unless it is bad, so no mention of the music is good news! In fact, there have been very nice comments about the music in various forums/blogs which is nice. Still working on the final episode, and there are more cues I will add to the montage in a few days time, though it will probably grow to over 25 minutes in length.

Θα επιθυμούσα να σας δω στην Ελλάδα αλλά η σύζυγός μου είναι από την Ιαπωνία και πρέπει να επισκεφτούμε την οικογένειά της κάθε καλοκαίρι. Επιθυμούν να δουν τρεις εγγονές τους. Ελπίζω ότι θα πάρω την πιθανότητα να πάω στη Κύπρο και την Ελλάδα πάλι σύντομα. Σας ευχαριστώ για την πρόσκληση!

~Chris


----------



## ComposerDude (Feb 7, 2010)

Having had the marvelous fortune to work with Chris Nicolaides on several series, I'd just like to say publicly I am consistently inspired by Chris' brilliant composition and orchestròŽ*   ÃvãŽ*   ÃväŽ*   ÃvåŽ+   ÃvæŽ+   ÃvçŽ+   ÃvèŽ+   ÃvéŽ+   ÃvêŽ+   ÃvëŽ+   ÃvìŽ+   ÃvíŽ+   ÃvîŽ+   ÃvïŽ+   ÃvðŽ+   ÃvñŽ+   ÃvòŽ+   ÃvóŽ+   ÃvôŽ+   ÃvõŽ+   ÃvöŽ+   Ãv÷Ž+   ÃvøŽ+   ÃvùŽ+   ÃvúŽ+   ÃvûŽ+   ÃvüŽ+   ÃvýŽ+


----------



## ChrisAxia (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey Peter,

Now you're 'yanking my chain' as you Americans say! All this flattery will get you nowhere....except of course to keep contributing your excellent work to future series!! 

Thanks again,

~C


----------



## stevenson-again (Feb 11, 2010)

listened to the montage on your website chris. fantastic stuff - i was listening whilst sorting out some cue sheets and PRS stuff. i believe that's the only reason i didn't through the computer out the window...

it really is absolutely wonderful music. i hope it leads to even bigger things.


----------



## ChrisAxia (Feb 11, 2010)

stevenson-again @ Thu Feb 11 said:


> listened to the montage on your website chris. fantastic stuff - i was listening whilst sorting out some cue sheets and PRS stuff. i believe that's the only reason i didn't through the computer out the window...
> 
> it really is absolutely wonderful music. i hope it leads to even bigger things.



Good morning Rohan,

Thank you very much for the positive feedback. I'm guessing you must be stressed seeing as you typed 'through' instead of 'throw'! I have the unenviable task of also going through cue sheets for over 4 hours of my music for this series, so I hope I don't also contemplate ejecting my Mac Pro out of the window...

As for leading to bigger things, who knows, but for me, these high quality documentaries are only one step down from a major movie, as the music is so important, and I have the chance to really write melodic music, not just underscore dramatic scenes. I consider myself very lucky as I embark on yet another epic series with Jeremy Paxman called "Empire". Should be fun!

Thanks again for listening. I look forward to hearing more of your great work soon.

~Chris


----------



## Hardy Heern (Feb 11, 2010)

Congratulations Chris on being linked and involved with such a well produced series.

I hadn't realised that the music had been written by one of our posters, my apologies....I'm merely an ageing hobbyist amongst the land of giants!

Still, your music is so fitting and has such quality that I will now direct my attention towards the music at the next available opportunity.

Magical.

Well done.....I doff my hat to you!

Frank


----------



## ChrisAxia (Feb 11, 2010)

Why thank you for doffing your hat to me Mr Frank. I must reciprocate! I'm glad you enjoyed the music, and hope you'll enjoy the rest of the series. The producer believes my best work to be in Ep3, though I'm very pleased with Eps 4 & 5, and Ep6 is pretty interesting as we visit India! Ep 7 is very weird in places!!

It's very humbling to get such positive feedback, because compared to many of the talented people on this forum, I feel somewhat inadequate. But hey, I'm learning, although I may never really know what I'm doing....

Thanks again,

~Chris


----------



## MacQ (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey Chris,

Just wanted to drop in and say GREAT job. Really really impressed with how your music sounds and works with the picture. I could hear the places where it'd been temped with something Zimmery, but you're so adept at your craft that it sounds wholly inspired. 

There are a few cues that I'll have questions on ... but I have to go and re-watch. My fiancé was terrified of the "End of the World" painting ... and it wasn't until afterwards I told her that it was ALL the music doing that.

Love all of the big reveals ... and I'm so jealous that you get to write melodic stuff like that. I find myself programming a lot of music rather than writing it.

So anyway ... yeah, great work. And I'll be back with questions. 

~Stu


----------



## ChrisAxia (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Stu,

Very glad to hear you're enjoying the series and the music. Thank you for saying that even though you could hear the Zimmer temp'd sections, they didn't sound like 'copies'. I've been having a discussion with a few composer friends about whether we each have our 'own voice' and I really do feel like I am a poor parody of many of the film composers I admire, but maybe somehow that 'mix' of influences has given me a certain 'voice'? I cannot tell, so it's reassuring when others say that I sound like 'me', even though I personally would love to sound like some of the masters of film music!

OK, off on the school run now, before fixing one final cue for the series....

~Chris


----------



## gmet (Feb 12, 2010)

Chris,

Been watching (and listening) to the series - great stuff. What a refreshing change from all the cliched and very badly produced stuff that unfortunately litters UK TV.

Justin


----------



## ChrisAxia (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Justin,

Thanks!! I'm still in album compilation mode at the moment, but I hope to add some more tracks to the montage on my website in a few days. I thought my work on the series itself was done by Wednesday, and then on Thursday I received a call from the editor that the whole ending had been re-cut and I had to 'tweak' 4 cues and write a new ending. As if that wasn't enough, I had to make changes to the opening of the final Ep while the dub was taking place yesterday! No pressure then....thankfully, it is all over....I think...I hope...you never know with this production team!!

Cheers,

~Chris


----------



## The_Controllers (Feb 13, 2010)

Quick question

How did you manage to get the gig to score this thing? Who's legs did you have to pull :wink: 

Amour


----------



## ChrisAxia (Feb 13, 2010)

The_Controllers @ Sat Feb 13 said:


> Quick question
> 
> How did you manage to get the gig to score this thing? Who's legs did you have to pull :wink:
> 
> Amour



Monsieur Amour,

I'm afraid one must have at least 5 years on V.I to be considered by the BBC, although having a Godfather who owns the British government also helps a little  

~C


----------



## nikolas (Feb 13, 2010)

Chris,

Listening to the 20 minute meddley right now. Through 5$ headphones! (the awfuls of having a studio outside your home).

I find the intro fascinating, quite epice (and love the trumpet especially), as well as the high strings. Choir is EWQLSC? If so: WOW! Piano entering is very interesting.

Ggrrrrrrrr I so wish I could watch the show. Maybe in 2025 or something, when EPT (Hellenic Radio Television... the Greek BBC) decides to bring it over. By then it will be the 8 ages of Britain! :D

In all the score sounds very cinematic and full. Highly pollished, professional sounding and in all: EXCELLENT! WOW man, wow! I'll PM you with 1-2 questions...  Take care for now!


----------



## ChrisAxia (Feb 14, 2010)

Ela Niko,

Thanks for listening and for the very kind words! It's basically just cues randomly thrown together with dodgy cross-fades. I obviously can't include full tracks, although they will hopefully be on iTunes by Mid March.

The choirs are EWQLSC in the opening section, BUT I have Eleni Violaris singing all 4 choir parts in Latin, while the choirs are just singing vowels. This has the effect of fooling the listener into believing that the whole choir are singing words. Choirs elsewhere are actually from Omnisphere!

Yiassou Koumbare!

~Christos


----------



## nikolas (Feb 14, 2010)

Ah! Layering live voice, huh?  Cool trick!

I will be on watch on itunes (although I actually don't like i/anything) for your soundtrack!

Yiassou!


----------



## ChrisAxia (Feb 14, 2010)

There will also be a CD available if you don't like the iTunes idea!

~C


----------



## ChrisAxia (Feb 16, 2010)

Glad you enjoyed Ep3 Rohan. I somehow don't think this production team will go the CGI route for a while at least. Yes, the singer Eleni really helped bring the right emotion to the tomb section, and in fact that theme is part of a song called "Book of Ages" that will feature on Eleni's debut album called "Rainstriker" along with a full length version of the title music. I will try and get some clips of the songs on my website soon.

~C


----------



## alligatorlizard (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi,

Chris mentioned there was a "Seven Ages..." post on here, so though I'd say hello, and reveal the identity of one of the other composers on the project - although on the show I'm credited as Jon Chilton, not "alligatorlizard" unfortunately...

Thanks for all the great feedback, and MacQ, sorry for terrifying your fiance, that Doom section was one of mine! 

I should also mention that it's always great working with Chris and Peter (who I'm presuming is "composerdude" on here!) - both very talented and inspiring composers who constantly keep me on my toes with their highly cinematic cues.

Enjoy the rest of the series - there's no CGI, but there is a camel in one episode - what more could you want? (and Chris, have you plugged the DVD yet??)


----------

